# Legal Parenting on Birth Certificate



## kathdoug (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi

Me and my over half have been granted NHS funding for fertility treatment as we both have a proven fertility.

We have opted for my wife to donate her eggs to me.  Our question is would she also be named on the Childs Birth Certificate, as well as myself.  Obviously, I would be the birth Mother, so I would automatically go on the birth certificate, but we just wanted to know where my wife would stand in terms of the legalities.  

Our nurse today, did not know herself and said she had to conduct some further research herself.

Thank you for any advice given


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Yes, your wife will be able to be named on the birth certificate as the second parent.  I think it's been in law since around 2009.


----------



## deemo (Oct 13, 2009)

Yes, she would be on the birth certificate as "parent" and you as "mother" as long as you both sign all the forms at the clinic beforehand. This would also be the case if she did not donate eggs to you. If you are in a CP she would be on the certificate automatically.


----------



## Impatiens (Dec 11, 2012)

As I understand it you are automatically able to be named on birth certificate - the Govt recognise if you went through a clinic or are civilly par entered, it's automatic.

We signed the forms before we did anything else, at our private clinic.

Stonewall have a brilliant guide to it all, downloadable here http://www.stonewall.org.uk/documents/pregnant_pause_with_cover_2.pdf

It has a section about the legalities- very useful...

Good luck!

/links


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi there
We wrote the legalities section in that Stonewall booklet  Just to say that there's more detailed info about the law on parenthood too, if you need it, http://www.nataliegambleassociates.co.uk/knowledge-centre/donor-conception-law-for-lesbian-mums


----------

